# Hunter safety instructor charged with poaching two moose



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... /nws06.txt

Three men charged with shooting moose
By MIKE ALBRECHT, Bismarck Tribune

Two Parshall men and a New Town man face misdemeanor charges for illegally gunning down two bull moose near Roseglen, authorities said.

Monte C. Billadeau and his son, Ryan, 24, and Eugene "Sonny" Brugh, 62, were spotted Oct. 15 driving a pickup through a field with guns blazing, McLean County State's Attorney Ladd Erickson said. The Billadeaus are from Parshall, and Brugh is from New Town. Monte Billadeau is a hunter safety instructor in the Parshall area, according to court documents.

The following description of the poaching incident was given in court documents by Ken Skuza, a state game warden:

The trio drove beside the running animals while Montel Billadeau fired out the passenger window and Brugh fired out the driver's side. After the moose were downed, the three men covered them with grass and other debris. A witness said he heard "finishing" shots, Skuza said.

McLean County deputies stopped the trio west of the scene. Two rifles and a long-barrel Uzi were found in the pickup.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice life...


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

That's just wrong!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

How stupid can you get? :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The Billiedeau's are HUGE farmers in that area. I don't know them, but I've seen their name on more posted signs than I have ever seen. I am assuming it is a large family operation.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

.....the size of church bells.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

people :roll:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> face misdemeanor charges


Lovely....just lovely. Calling these scumbags "people" is an insult to people. :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A long barrel UZI????? The stuff never ceases to amaze me! :eyeroll:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> The Billiedeau's are HUGE farmers in that area. I don't know them, but I've seen their name on more posted signs than I have ever seen. I am assuming it is a large family operation.


This is not one of Bud's kids so am not sure he is part of the farm.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

F..k..g A..h...s


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The good news is....In reporting this, the Trib DIDN"T refer to them as hunters.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeez...... I wonder if he will incorporate teaching these "tactics" into his hunter's safety class?  On another note, isn't it kind of unusual to see moose in that area? Maybe these guys confused the moose as being giant whitetails. :-?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> This is not one of Bud's kids so am not sure he is part of the farm.


OK, I only knew that I had seen that last name on many signs. The whole situation makes me wonder how many other moose/deer/elk get "poached" and the culprits are never caught. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

jamartinmg2 said:


> On another note, isn't it kind of unusual to see moose in that area? Maybe these guys confused the moose as being giant whitetails. :-?


Actually, I have seen a few moose in that area the past couple of years. I have also run across some between Audobon and Turtle Lake. I just love seeing them! They are cool looking animals........the run so smooth!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My guess is, he WONT be a hunter's safety instructor next year!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> My guess is, he WONT be a hunter's safety instructor next year!


Well, if he is, it will give us all something to talk about in a future post!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

This is just sad, I hope these guys get strung up by their toe nails!!!!!!!


----------

